# Cottage Cheese versus Greek Yogurt



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2013)

Which is better and why? I always eat the Greek yogurt but I just had some 2%  cottage cheese with almond butter and it was awesome. Thinking of switching teams.

Any reason not to!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 11, 2013)

cottage cheese.. some swear by yogurt though..

i load my sweet potatoes with cottage cheese and sometimes a little spray butter.. i use cottage cheese in place of sour cream


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 11, 2013)

I like cottage cheese better. I have never had it with almond butter.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 11, 2013)

Plain Greek Yogurt + 1/2 scoop of protein + diced bananas 

~300 calories 
~35g protein

This is as close to "dessert" as I get..


----------



## Jada (Feb 12, 2013)

I love chobani yogurt  with olive oil!!! But the only way I can eat cottage cheese is the one that comes with pineapples


----------



## Popeye (Feb 12, 2013)

I eat a quart of chobani daily.....throw in some blueberries......shit is delicious!

I like cottage cheese too, just barely ever eat it.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 12, 2013)

Try em mixed together bro. Its good as fuck. I gotta eat the vanilla Greek though. Plain is a little too much for me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2013)

Greek yogurt, here. Fage 0%. 16 oz daily...mmm....blend that chit up and BAM! Just like a milkshake...sort of...

I also use greek yogurt in place of sour cream. Good on Messican food.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 12, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Try em mixed together bro. Its good as fuck. I *gotta eat the vanilla Greek though. Plain is a little too much for me.*



Same here man....shit is WAY to sour.

Gonna haveta try the mix though.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 12, 2013)

I hate Greek yogurt. Needless to say I go with the cottage cheese. The only down side I have found; generally speaking. is that cottage cheese has a much higher sodium content per serving.


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 12, 2013)

I mix vanilla with honey 1/2 scoop protien and almonds. Love it I also will down cottage especially at night. I like they are both slow digesting protien.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 12, 2013)

You guys that don't like Greek yogurt should try what I posted above (Dannon lite and fit) it is amazing...not like the others. Seriously. 

Try it,
Vette


----------



## Azog (Feb 12, 2013)

Something about cottage cheese makes me gag. 

0 fat Fage for me. I mix in a teaspoon of vanilla extract, cinnamon and stevia. Been putting oatmeal in it too since spongy added cals. It tastes pretty damn awesome.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2013)

Azog said:


> Something about cottage cheese makes me gag.
> 
> 0 fat Fage for me. I mix in a teaspoon of vanilla extract, cinnamon and stevia. Been putting oatmeal in it too since spongy added cals. It tastes pretty damn awesome.



Spongy added cals? You lucky bastard!

And the gagging is probably because plain cottage cheese is like eating cold vomit


----------



## Azog (Feb 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Spongy added cals? You lucky bastard!
> 
> And the gagging is probably because plain cottage cheese is like eating cold vomit



Cold vomit...that is a very accurate description haha.

Lucky? Prolly haha. He added cals, I cheated two nights in a row (prolly went over by 1000cals each time) and I lost nearly 4 pounds from last week...what the eff.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2013)

Azog said:


> Cold vomit...that is a very accurate description haha.
> 
> Lucky? Prolly haha. He added cals, I cheated two nights in a row (prolly went over by 1000cals each time) and I lost nearly 4 pounds from last week...what the eff.



Just keep doing what he says... Its possible you might actually be in a recomp. That could have been fat loss.  I hate spongy. He was so mean to me.  No pizza, donuts, chinese... nothing. Just some beans and some turkey and shit


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 12, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I hate Greek yogurt. Needless to say I go with the cottage cheese. The only down side I have found; generally speaking. is that cottage cheese has a much higher sodium content per serving.



I change from one to the other. I use Fage 0% also. Sometimes with clover honey and sometimes with polnar farms sugar free jelly.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 12, 2013)

2% greek here.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 12, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I hate Greek yogurt. Needless to say I go with the cottage cheese. The only down side I have found; generally speaking. is that cottage cheese has a much higher sodium content per serving.



Grind, go back and click on my link for cottage cheese brother. The cottage cheese I eat (in the link) has 60 mg sodium per serving and tastes completely different and better than regular (salt water tasting) cottage cheese.

If you try it, you will not be disappointed bro!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 12, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I gotta eat the vanilla Greek though. Plain is a little too much for me.



I eat this every day and put it in my shakes too...


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 12, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> I eat this every day and put it in my shakes too...



Fat free that is


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 12, 2013)

So is the real question here Yeast infection or the VD drip? 

Because i like neither... although the one i prefer knows who it is


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 12, 2013)

I only do 0% Fage yogurt


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 12, 2013)

I use both.  Cottage in my scrambled eggs and at night Peanut Butter or Almond Better mixed with cottage cheese.  Greek Yogurt I put in my shakes and use in place of sour cream.


----------

